# Best Router for a Beginner?



## Woodworker 52 (Jun 10, 2007)

I'm a new member & a new woodworker and am wondering what might be the best router for a beginner to start with?
Thanks
Dennis


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum Dennis.

Before recommending a router, it would be good to know what type of projects you have an interest in making. You could then be directed to the right tool for the job without having to go thru various models and sizes and finding out they were not the right one.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Dennis Bob is right, need to know really what tiype of work you would like to do so to figure out the type of bits you will be using and lastly what size type of router you will need. Their is anywhere from 3/4 HP trim routers all the way up to 3 1/4 big boys that do a variety of jobs. Once you know what kind of work you want to do and know what size of router would be adequate the best thing to do is go out and try a few of them on for size at least. Feel them in your hands etc. 

Welcome to the forums!
Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Dennis,

Yes, in most furniture making, there are 'raised panels' which require large bits & a powerful router... In making smaller things like boxes, etc. a 2.25 HP router is about as large as you should have to go... and smaller.

So, as said, it depends on what you want to make...

*W e l c o m e . . A b o a r d !!​*


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Dennis, To help members get started I have answered most of the common questions in my blog Sawdust Dreams. Like many blogs you need to scroll to the bottom and read your way back up. You can find it under blogs or by clicking here: http://blogs.routerforums.com/Mike/


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome Dennis to the best forum on the net. Glad you became a member. We have all skill levels here so please feel free to jump in and ask your questions any time.


----------

